# Oyster roast



## marmalady (Oct 23, 2004)

It's that time of year here in the 'low country' - the oysters are in, the weather is cooling off, and oyster roasts are all over the place!

Ya basically get yer oysters, and some wet burlap; light the grill, and when it burns down, put the oysters over the grill and cover with wet burlap; roast til they're just starting to open, dump 'em all out on a table covered with newspaper, and have at it!  'Traditionally' only served with soda crackers and hot sauce, but melted butter and cocktail or remoulade sauce sometimes rear their heads.  

Oh, and lots of beer!  

And for the faint of heart, there's usually a 'burgoo' or 'Frogmore stew'.

Or if the weather's crappy, an oyster pan roast in the oven - placed the washed oysters in a large roasting pan with a little water, about 1/2 a bottle of white wine, garlic, and bay leaves.  Cover with foil and roast at 325 for about 20-30 minutes, til they pop open.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 23, 2004)

marmalady, I swear I could eat this until I made myself ill!  Roasted oysters are so decadently delicious!


----------



## marmalady (Oct 23, 2004)

This is us - tomorrow - it's all my son asked for, for his birthday!


----------

